# Huron pier last night



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Between Dad a friend of the family and myself we got 9 walleyes off the pier. Got my first one on my 3rd cast which was cool. Never done that before. I caught 4 by 730 and lost a couple more later.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great time. I fish mainly out east. What were the hot colors. Pink lemonade and blue and chrome are on fire here.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

B Ron 11 said:


> Sounds like a great time. I fish mainly out east. What were the hot colors. Pink lemonade and blue and chrome are on fire here.


I saw some caught on pink lemonade also saw some on wonder bread but I was using a white with a red head to catch mine. I heard that after we left that marvin was on fire for some guys.


----------



## Elk Hunter (May 1, 2011)

About 10 years ago, I used to fish the Huron Pier. We used to get them from what used to be the block house clean out to the lighthouse. Do you have to go clear out to the lighthouse?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Huron Pier.

I'm curious about something,,, while looking at the map, I wonder how far a person can go up the River, in a boat?
I see docks almost up to rt2,,, can you go beyond that? (say small puddlejumper or yak)

Any warmer water inflow, like a storm-water drain pipe that dumps into the River, should hold a slew of steel all winter,,,, maybe even an eye or two.
And all of those snags that I see in the River,,,,, wow,,, what a crappie & cat magnet,, after the steel leave!

lol,,, Just Saying,,,, ;>)


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

You can go to the turnpike and then some.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

There is a campground WAY down river, it's gotta be 3-4 miles from the lake, I stayed there and launched at their ramp, never again it's a hull and a couple sketchy spots in the river.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Elk Hunter said:


> About 10 years ago, I used to fish the Huron Pier. We used to get them from what used to be the block house clean out to the lighthouse. Do you have to go clear out to the lighthouse?


We caught 9 walleyes there at the old light house Saturday night. So, no you don't have to go out to the very end. If the fish don't come into the river all the way your success isn't going to be the greatest. Definitely nice not having to go all the way out there.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

I went downriver for 3 hours once never saw the end......


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Upriver I meant


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

landin hawgs said:


> I went downriver for 3 hours once never saw the end......



Oh My,,,,, that would drive me nuts! (if only I lived closer!)
I can already visualize a cooler full of fat humpback crappies!


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

4 of us went up to Huron last night. Fished from 530 to 1030 with only 1 fish between us. Definitely a slower night. Got the fish on a shallow bandit pink lemonade. We saw some other fish caught around us. We were fishing by the old light house. Saw guys coming back from the end with some nice fish. One guy had 3 was the most that I saw any 1 person have. Another group of 3 had 5. I think the moon being so bright had alot to do with our lack of success. There was also a tremendous amount of boat traffic the entire time we were there. Time for my little rant. Saw a boat come out last night with nice bright bow lights (good thing) but his stern light looked a little strange. Well the boat came out the river and turned east to go around nickle plate and we figured out why his stern light looked so weird. Here this genius was wearing a head lamp. Because when he headed east you couldn't see any of his lights anymore. I just wanted to share that as well. Even with the moon being as bright as it was it was still hard to see that guy out there when he went black. We also watched boats moving around at a fast pace and couldn't help but wonder if we were about to see a boat accident. Just my little rant. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

FishOhioQuest said:


> 4 of us went up to Huron last night. Fished from 530 to 1030 with only 1 fish between us. Definitely a slower night. Got the fish on a shallow bandit pink lemonade. We saw some other fish caught around us. We were fishing by the old light house. Saw guys coming back from the end with some nice fish. One guy had 3 was the most that I saw any 1 person have. Another group of 3 had 5. I think the moon being so bright had alot to do with our lack of success. There was also a tremendous amount of boat traffic the entire time we were there. Time for my little rant. Saw a boat come out last night with nice bright bow lights (good thing) but his stern light looked a little strange. Well the boat came out the river and turned east to go around nickle plate and we figured out why his stern light looked so weird. Here this genius was wearing a head lamp. Because when he headed east you couldn't see any of his lights anymore. I just wanted to share that as well. Even with the moon being as bright as it was it was still hard to see that guy out there when he went black. We also watched boats moving around at a fast pace and couldn't help but wonder if we were about to see a boat accident. Just my little rant. Be safe out there guys.


 Did they find the guy who got ran over a couple of days ago around cranberry ?


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

stampman60 said:


> Did they find the guy who got ran over a couple of days ago around cranberry ?


I haven't heard if they did or not. Maybe someone else will chime in and let us know.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

stampman60 said:


> Did they find the guy who got ran over a couple of days ago around cranberry ?


I don't believe they've found the missing boater . 
And from what I heard the deceased and the missing were in the boat which struck the boat that was trolling . But I don't know that for certain . Just what I heard from some who talked to someone who was there .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Where is our Coast Guard to patrol these area's and get the ones illegality lit. The lessons need be taught and help eliminate these reports.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Where is our Coast Guard to patrol these area's and get the ones illegality lit. The lessons need be taught and help eliminate these reports.


They were out checking guys off 72nd this evening saw a couple guys get pulled over for not having lights on, one boat didn’t have rear on another had issues with bow lights. They checked my buddy at the ramp Thursday full sweep for safety gear they said they were present because of cranberry accident.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Glad to hear they were checking.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Huron Pier.
> 
> I'm curious about something,,, while looking at the map, I wonder how far a person can go up the River, in a boat?
> I see docks almost up to rt2,,, can you go beyond that? (say small puddlejumper or yak)
> ...


About 55 yrs ago I used to take my 18 footer to the bridge at Mason rd. I have put a canoe in at the old (now gone) coho dam at Lovers Lane upstream from Milan. Imho there are not many steel in the Huron. It used to be full of coho when Ohio used to stock them. The Vermilion is a much better choice for steel. When the water is high enough in the Vermilion, you can start at the dam at rt 20 in a canoe. If not high enough for rt 20, you can generally start at Mill Hollow park, unless it is really low.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone getting any walleyes off Huron or other piers? I haven't been up there since before Thanksgiving. I am a fish away from a master angler pin this year and I was hoping to get a walleye. I have a perch, channel catfish, and a bluegill. All advice considered and appreciated, thanks.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

It's worth a try


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

they are getting them there, also Sandusky bay around battery park and cold water creek. You might even get a fish ohio sheephead or steel head


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

3 of us went to Huron pier last night. We fished from 630 to 10 near the old light house. We caught as many as we seen, which was none. The shad didn't appear to be there either or at least they weren't up near the surface. Maybe they were getting them other places but it sure wasn't Huron last night. Did anybody get any last night?


----------

